

On PRISM, a response from Private Internet Access - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2013/06/prism/

======
ciferkey
> Finally, our organization has a contingency plan in place in the event the
> atmopshere toward internet privacy in the United States becomes less
> hospitable.

Keep up the good work guys. I only recently subscribed earlier in the year
when you ran your $30 a year discount but I can see myself sticking with you
for a while.

------
narsil
"With all that said, it is also our understanding that the NSA has larger
issues to be concerned with than a VPN company."

I think that is a strong factor.

